# Donating plasma while on TRT



## smguffer (Aug 24, 2021)

i cant find anything saying not to do it. 

any pro's or cons to it? 

Donations 2x a week


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 24, 2021)

smguffer said:


> i cant find anything saying not to do it.
> 
> any pro's or cons to it?
> 
> Donations 2x a week


Haven't donated plasma personally but with covid going on right now, I'm going to keep anything my body that can help to heal me.

The only way that I'm donating plasma is if someone I know personally needs it at that moment.


----------



## snake (Aug 24, 2021)

You can donate plasma on TRT. It falls under the question.... anything not prescribed by your Dr. 

I donate plasma from time to time but it's BS that it doesn't have an effect on you. The ones who say it doesn't effect you are the ones profiting from it.  From my experience , 2x/month is fine, maybe even 3 if spread apart.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 24, 2021)

That hard up for cash?


----------



## quackattack (Aug 24, 2021)

69nites said:


> That hard up for cash?


Wait a minute, people get paid for donating plasma?  I've donated a handful of times and never been paid.  Those bastards


----------



## smguffer (Aug 24, 2021)

Definitely don't need the cash. My wife and I do fine. We do it to help people with auto-immune diseases. 

I wont say no to the cash though.. I typically just let the donating "Debit card" sit in a drawer until i get the urge to splurge on something. got like $500 on it right now i think.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 25, 2021)

With my blood type they would much rather I donate whole blood. I’m AB+ which is not very common.

Now scientifically speaking I would imagine that donating whole blood or double reds would be more beneficial for you but I don’t see why doing the plasma would have any adverse effects


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 25, 2021)

I donate whole blood, so I don't know anything about plasma, but I just answer the questions with common sense. I don't answer anything that would flag me.


----------



## Fuji (Jul 22, 2022)

I just did whole, plasma and platelets and just listed the test. No problem. Go save a life.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 22, 2022)

My local center won't let me donate plasma or platelets.  They specifically state that TRT patients do not qualify for plasma or platelet donations.  


Now, what pisses me off is they constantly call me asking to donate plasma or platelets because the telemarketers don't have access to the TRT information.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 22, 2022)

Red Cross used to do that to me.  I was on permanent deferral due to "UsInG tEsToStErOnE" yet they'd constantly pester me.  Nevermind that it was doctor-prescribed TRT at the time.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Wait a minute, people get paid for donating plasma?  I've donated a handful of times and never been paid.  Those bastards


Yes you can make decent side coin from it


----------



## BKK (Jul 27, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Red Cross used to do that to me.  I was on permanent deferral due to "UsInG tEsToStErOnE" yet they'd constantly pester me.  Nevermind that it was doctor-prescribed TRT at the time.


Red Cross drop this restriction? Signed up for a drive next month with them.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 27, 2022)

I managed to get my name off their blacklist by calling and explaining the situation, but I would not recommend being forthcoming about TRT, even now.  Even after getting off blacklist, it was always something with them... iron borderline, BP too high, etc.  I gave up and learned to do it myself during that time.  Nowadays, though, I use a different blood bank that doesn't trip over itself clinging to a love of bureaucracy.  Plus, BP and iron are fine now... but Red Cross wasted so much of my time and would STILL call and pester me about donating.


----------



## shackleford (Jul 27, 2022)

smguffer said:


> i cant find anything saying not to do it.
> 
> any pro's or cons to it?
> 
> Donations 2x a week


trt can raise hemoglobin and hematocrit. Hematocrit is essentially the percentage of rbc in your blood. by removing some of the plasma component of your blood, i believe you will effectively raise your hematocrit level. 

When I donate blood, I do the double red blood, or what red cross calls "power red". They filter out the rbc and return everything else to my body. the exact opposite of what you're doing.

I guess what I'm saying is check your blood work, you may be ok to donate plasma, or you may not.


----------



## BKK (Jul 27, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I managed to get my name off their blacklist by calling and explaining the situation, but I would not recommend being forthcoming about TRT, even now.  Even after getting off blacklist, it was always something with them... iron borderline, BP too high, etc.  I gave up and learned to do it myself during that time.  Nowadays, though, I use a different blood bank that doesn't trip over itself clinging to a love of bureaucracy.  Plus, BP and iron are fine now... but Red Cross wasted so much of my time and would STILL call and pester me about donating.


Thanks for the heads up. Will keep it to myself.


----------

